# Ruido en parlantes 2.1 de PC



## diegocipo (Ago 7, 2009)

tengo un problema, no se si publicarlo en este tema, tengo unos parlantes de pc que son 2.1 y al parecer recibieron una tension alta, porque hasta ahora encontre un diodo del puente rectificador y los capacitores quemados, los reemplace pero no se soluciono el problema. El problema es que suena un ruido siempre, aunque no esten conectados a la pc!, tienen un IC que dice F4558 pero no se que es y si se consigue, alguien sabe que es?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola Diegocipo.

El tema este es más adecuado para Audio: Reparaciones.
Lo corto y lo mando para allá.

Y el integrado que te encontraste es un 4558, operacional doble de entrada BJT.
Si tuvieras que cambiarlo, es muy fácil de encontrar y de no poder hacerlo, podés reemplazarlo directamente por un NE5532 o un LM1458. El primero es MUCHO mejor que el que tenés y el segundo es aproximadamente igual al original.

Podés llegar a usar los TL0X2 (X=6, 7 u 8), aunque quizá hagan un poquito más de ruido.

Saludos


----------



## diegocipo (Ago 8, 2009)

muchas gracias, voy a cambiarlo y les digo como me fue!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2009)

De nada y esperamos las novedades.

Saludos


----------



## Estampida (Ago 8, 2009)

Auque cambies el 4558 va ha seguir con el mismo ruido, mide la salida hacia el bafle con un multimetro si mides tensión continua (sin audio conectado) tendras los integrados amplificador de audio quemados (TDA2030,TDA.... y otros), y tienes que reemplazarlos.


----------



## diegocipo (Ago 9, 2009)

gracias por el consejo, lo voy a medir ya que hace un booooooooooo constante y no se puede ni subir ni bajar el volumen, tienen un tda2030


----------



## diegocipo (Ago 12, 2009)

Solucioné el problema de los parlantes, eran los tda2030 que trae que se quemaron, ademas de un diodo y los capacitores del puente rectificador. El f4558 es lo mismo que el NE5532 por si alguno tiene duda, igual ese integrado no se quemó (pero igual probé los dos). Gracias a todos por la ayuda!


----------



## tavella (Jun 26, 2012)

Me re sirvio esto....pero quiero saber una cosa tengo un 2.1..con diodo 1n4001..son todos de 50 V ? los parlantes son de PC


----------

